# Blue dress for graduation- stuck on accessories!



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey ladies! So a few weeks ago I bought a lovely bright royal blue dress for graduation from my make up design course. It looks kind of like the shape of this, only without the frill down the middle and with a bow just on/under the bust, and with straps. 

I'm completely stuck on what colour shoes, bag, jewellery I should be wearing though. Any and all suggestions are welcome, as I'm pretty dense when it comes to accessorising. 

I'm currently looking at creamy shoes and stuff, but I have no idea if that would look good or not... Should I just go for black?


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 8, 2008)

i see no picture but I would deff say black is a safe bet.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

What color is the bow ? Honestly, black might not be such a good idea ... If the bow has some diff color (silver etc), you could check out some silver heels ... Try posting a pic of your original dress ....


----------



## HollieErin (Dec 9, 2008)

Another vote for silver, you can't go wrong with a spicy silver heel.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 9, 2008)

It's all just blue (bow included), I've yet to find a picture online of my dress, and I've lost the usb cord to my camera (again)...

...Okay, so I found a picture of it hanging up in the extreme background so it's really bad resolution.






Thanks for your replies, girls


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 9, 2008)

When I see royal blue, I think instantly of silver accessories! Silver heels or some sort of metallic heel on the silver side would be wonderful. Or you could go with a kick-ass black patent leather sandal like this: http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aaca...BLACKLE.PD.jpg (maybe a little less casual but you get my idea), with silver accessories (clutch, etc). I would be cautious of doing the silver shoe + silver bag, but if you want to rock it, go right ahead! It's allll you.

It's definitely a good idea to mix up the textures though, and since your dress isn't shiny or texture or anything like that, some patent leather, metallic, snake print, whatever, would look great in your accessories to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_
It's definitely a good idea to mix up the textures though, and since your dress isn't shiny or texture or anything like that, some patent leather, metallic, snake print, whatever, would look great in your accessories to mix it up a bit._

 
Great idea, thanks a lot!

Those sandals are pretty wicked


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

So, I guess Silver rules ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try somethin like this in Silver Nine West: Shoes > Special Occasion > Jiopa - Perfect for any occasion, soft pleated front sandal with elasticized sling back

And maybe a clutch like this Nine West: Handbags > Chic Metallic Clutch - Hot, hot,hot or Nine West: Handbags > Chic Satin Clutch - Great for a night out on the town (in silver maybe) ....


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah... I'm another big advocate of silver for royal blue. I love jewel tones with either silver or gold. I think that dress would look cute with wedges. Maybe a metallicy, glittery, or stoned headband an adorable clutch and a cute ring. I would probably do my ring as a different color, so it's not super match-y, maybe like a play on primary colors with red... or a black ring. 

Headband like this:
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thin...e=l&tid=110210

These are cute as an idea, but I have no idea where they are from =/

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/img/minis...shoe2_blog.jpg


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 9, 2008)

I put together some options for you, personally I think silver accessories would look awesome!

Blue Party Dress - Polyvore


----------



## FlashBang (Dec 9, 2008)

It depends on what look you wanna go for.

Black is always a good choice, a pair of patent black peeptoe heels would look good and some chunky bangles in black and gold could look nice too.

Erm or, bear with me with this one, you could go down the completely opposite route and make it fun and try clashing your accessories. For example, wearing bright yellow shoes and accessories. Ive done it before and it does look really effective without looking like I got dressed in the dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its up to you, but I think chunky bangles, peep toe shoes and a headband are definitly a must.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlashBang* 

 
_It depends on what look you wanna go for.

Black is always a good choice, a pair of patent black peeptoe heels would look good and some chunky bangles in black and gold could look nice too.

Erm or, bear with me with this one, you could go down the completely opposite route and make it fun and try clashing your accessories. For example, wearing bright yellow shoes and accessories. Ive done it before and it does look really effective without looking like I got dressed in the dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its up to you, but I think chunky bangles, peep toe shoes and a headband are definitly a must._

 
I originally got the dress to wear to the races here and wore it with old red flats because I was gonna be walking a lot and carrying lots of stuff (had bodypainting so I was carrying my models clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and it really looked great. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find any nice red shoes since. I'm doing my final shoe/accessory looking/shopping today, so I'll keep yellow in mind too.

Thank you so much every one for your replies! You all have great ideas and your links have been awesome. Tbh, I wouldn't have gone for silver because... I don't know, it seems kind of prissy (look, I'm a farm girl from NZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but some of the stuff you all have posted has been really nice. You've given me some real inspiration for today, yay!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 9, 2008)

'Kay, so mission successful. I found some nice shoes. All the silver ones I tried on were nice but very... dressy. It's not that formal of an affair, and they all seemed a little too princessy for me. I did find one beautiful pair that weren't shimmery (I think they were a satin material?), but they had a big old diamante bow which made me cringe (not my thing).

I also didn't find any red or yellow shoes, but I did find some patent bright pink sandal-y things (quite similar to this, but with a buckle) with silver accents on it. So I will still be doing silver accessories, as it now ties in with the shoes too. The pink is a bright blue-toned shade, and it just looks ace with the dress.

Come Thursday I'm off to buy accessories (woot), I'll let you all know how I fare with that. Thanks so much for your ideas, I wouldn't have even looked for anything other than black or white for the dress if not for you all


----------



## christinakate (Dec 9, 2008)

most definitely a silver pump!!
would be a great match.


----------



## FlashBang (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_'Kay, so mission successful. I found some nice shoes. All the silver ones I tried on were nice but very... dressy. It's not that formal of an affair, and they all seemed a little too princessy for me. I did find one beautiful pair that weren't shimmery (I think they were a satin material?), but they had a big old diamante bow which made me cringe (not my thing).

I also didn't find any red or yellow shoes, but I did find some patent bright pink sandal-y things (quite similar to this, but with a buckle) with silver accents on it. So I will still be doing silver accessories, as it now ties in with the shoes too. The pink is a bright blue-toned shade, and it just looks ace with the dress.

Come Thursday I'm off to buy accessories (woot), I'll let you all know how I fare with that. Thanks so much for your ideas, I wouldn't have even looked for anything other than black or white for the dress if not for you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The pink shoes sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds very much like the style of Lily Allen. Definitly grab some chunky bangles in a matching pink and send a pic of the overall look


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Dec 20, 2008)

I love golds with jeweltones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it were me, Id go for unexpected gold rather than sticking with an all cool palette.


----------

